# Performing in fursuit



## Kium (Jan 17, 2011)

I have read / watched a lot of things about how you should perform in suit and a lot of it I find very helpful. I am getting my first fursuit in May and wondering if you have any tips and such. I heard the basics like if a kid is scared or too shy do not provoke them, just walk away. I heard one about hugging kids and only using one arm with a half hug otherwise it might freak out the parents and looks like you are grabbing them. One was never pick a kid up. Never go out without a friend or spotter (obviously). Avoid drunk people (another obvious). Take a lot of water breaks. sometimes squatting down to the kid's height is a good idea so they do not feel as scared because you are way bigger then them. for your first time try to go to smaller less crowded places. I also heard no leashes, people can tug on them and such and some people might take it as a "sexual" prop. Develop hand signals with your spotter for if you are in trouble, need to leave, go to the bathroom etc. No removing head in public...avoid animals....that is all I can think of right now.

If I missed some (probably forgot to mention them) or you have other tips please tell me  any is welcome.


----------



## Fay V (Jan 17, 2011)

There's a sticky up top for a lot of this stuff. 
If someone grabs your tail hold it at the base to keep it from being ripped out. 
when a kid is scared it's best to be small and look scared, sometimes they can warm but, but don't get any closer, and if all else fails, walk away. 

Umm yeah a lot of stuff you learn on the job sort o' speak, but you really have the basics. 
Avoid caffeine at first until you learn how much you can take in suit. that means no soda for an hour or two before suiting. it will make you dehydrate faster, which you don't want when you are learning. yay


----------



## Kium (Jan 17, 2011)

Oh i did not see the sticky >.< oops.


yeah, i heard about soda getting you dehydrated. It would be very stupid to drink it before you suit in my opinion, especially with some people heat + soda = stomach ache.


----------

